# Bleed after Sex during 2WW



## Gimmeab (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you can help with this one, sorry if I end up being graphic.

Yesterday I was 9DP2DT and am due to test on 4/4/12.  For some reason I have no idea why but I decided to use a first response pregnancy test yesterday which showed 2 lines meaning I am pregnant.  I told the dh who was not happy but soon got over it, I then noticed some brown/pink discharge which stopped by the end of the evening, any how me and the dh ended up having sex last night which at the time wasn't a problem.

Then onto this morning, woke up with no problems, dh was up for round 2 so away we go within seconds he noticed I was bleeding so we went to the bathroom cleaned up and did another first response pregnancy test which again showed 2 lines meaning pregnant, but ever since then I haven't stopped bleeding its now very red and hasn't stopped all day and has become more heavy also some very slight pain on my right side, anyone any ideas on what might be happening, it's freaking me out ?

Look forward to hearing from anyone.

B x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

It could be a number of things pet,when did u have ur trigger shot?r u sure it was outta ur system cos it can give u a false positive!!bleedin is very common in pregnancy,could also be implantation bleedin!!just wanna wish u lots of luck pet,sorry I can't be more help!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Gimmeab (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Jen,

Many thanks for your reply.  I had my trigger shot on Saturday 17/3/12 and first tested Friday 30/3/12 so I don't think it will be the trigger shot will it?  Also Jen this bleed is reasonably heavy so again doubtful if it's implantation but really appreciate you replying i'm still bleeding this morning and just want Wednesay to be here to know once and for all whats happening.

Sorry to sound so down but i've gone from joy to despair overnight.

B x x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Aww pet I'm so sorry ur goin thru this,try not to lose hope yet though cos like I said bleedin is very common,we take so many drugs that means our womb linin is a lot thicker than normal and sometimes that can be the cause!!really hopin wednesday brings u great news

Jenna xx


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Gimmeab, lots of ladies bleed during the 2ww and during pregnancy with no problems. However, I have always been told that sex on the 2ww is a no no. I can't imagine it would have done any harm but I would stay well away from the DH until you have been back to your clinic on your OTD. 

Best of luck 

Xxx


----------



## Gimmeab (Mar 27, 2012)

Many Thanks Jen & Fingers crossed for your replies,

Trying to get hold of my clinic today and have had to leave a message for my nurse to call me back,  that was at 8:30am and i'm still waiting for a call to see what see thinks.  It's totally stressing me out now, we did another 2 tests this morning a first response which is showing 2 very clear dark lines and a clear blue digital which is showing pregnant 2-3 weeks, just hoping it's nothing major really need this to work this time.

Again really appreciate your support 

B x


----------

